

Tweeter Extream Image Compression Challenge - haxor44
http://shreevatsa.wordpress.com/2009/05/31/extreme-image-compression-the-twitter-challenge/
Can you send an Image as a single tweet? See here an interesting study of some extream image compression techniques.
======
akshar200
wow. Never thought that twitter can be used for such purposes.

